# files missing for compiling to X11-app



## svenbox (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi there, 
Im a newbie on Mac OS X and especially linux and Darwin, but Im proud to say Ive managed to compile the cross compiler to be able to build firmware for my MP3 player. 

There's also a uisimulator for this firmware, and this simulator is supposed to work in X11. When I try to compile it I get a lot of errors, seem to me some files are missing. Would be great to get some help with this! 

I have Apples X11 beta installed, do I need some more libraries installed to make it work? Maybe xfree86? I have fink and can see that only system-free86 is installed.

Please look at the error report below and see if you can see how I can get this files into my system.

[hobo:rockbox-devel/uisimulator/x11] svante% make LIBDIRS=-L/usr/X11R6/lib 
Updating Dependencies for button-x11.c 
button-x11.c:23:24: X11/keysym.h: No such file or directory 
gcc -g -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGETTIMEOFDAY_TWO_ARGS -DSIMULATOR     -DBIG_ENDIAN -I. -I../../firmware/drivers -I../../firmware/export -I../../apps -I../../apps/player -I../common -I. -W -Wall -c screenhack.c -o screenhack.o 
screenhack.c:35:27: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:36:28: X11/IntrinsicP.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:37:23: X11/CoreP.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:38:23: X11/Shell.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:39:28: X11/StringDefs.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:40:23: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.c:41:24: X11/keysym.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from screenhack.c:54: 
xmu.h:9:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from screenhack.c:54: 
xmu.h:12: error: parse error before '*' token 
In file included from screenhack.c:56: 
screenhack.h:28:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.h:29:27: X11/Xresource.h: No such file or directory 
screenhack.h:30:21: X11/Xos.h: No such file or directory 

hope someone can help me with this.

/Svante


----------



## slur (Jul 13, 2003)

Did you also install Apple's X11-developer package? It's available from the same page as X11 itself.


----------

